# Gear Review - BPS Pro Qualifier baitcaster



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I just got the reel today. It is a left handed, 7.1:1 gear ratio baitcaster. I usually buy Abu and Shimano reels, so this is my first BPS reel. I put it on a 6'6"M BPS Crankin' Stick. This reel is made in Korea, so hopefully has better build quality than a Chinese made reel. Here's a picture:

 

*Appearance*
The first impressions are nice. The reel looks nice, with a better finish than my Revo S, IMO. The machined surfaces are smooth and burr free. The only cosmetic flaw is the big BPS badge on the palm side....ewwww...they need to find a way to make that more palatable.

*Features*
The dual brake system is very cool, and is easy to adjust. Some centrifugal brakes are hard to switch, but this was easy. The magnetic brake has 20 adjustments, which is more than I expected. A Ti line guide is nice at this price point. The drilled spool is nice too.

*Feel*
The "recurve" handle is comfortable and the reel is very smooth. The reel is comfortable to palm, and the padded thumb bar is a nice touch too. The drag star is a bit uncomfortable to adjust, and the screw for the lube port cover is positioned so you have to remove the reel from the rod to remove it. Those are really the only ergonomic flaws. 

For $99.99 retail, $79.99 when on sale, this seems to be a great little reel.

I'm going fishing tomorrow so I'll update this review after I use it.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

The reel casts great! I spooled it up with Sufix Siege and it casts a mile without any birdnests. Nice reel!


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I own a few of the BPS reels (2 JM and 1 Extreme) and they are a great for the money. I own other reels from different makes and the BPS reels can hold their own next to them. (2 Quantum Tour Edition and 1 Energy, 1 Daiwa TD-X, and 1 Abu Garcia Record and 1 5600 Rocket)

I know others have had some issues with theirs but I have not had an issues that others have stated like it not casting far or making noises. I also have not had to replace any parts either so I cannot comment on how hard or easy it is to get parts. 

Maybe I have just been lucky with mine.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm pretty pleased with it. A great reel to help fill out the arsenal.

Although, my next reel is going to be a Curado E. That is going on my 7'3" H rod.


----------

